# [resolved] Host file too big?



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

*Host file too big?*

I did something, got the host file thing that is like IE-SpyAD, and updated my hosts file. Now in SpySweeper, it says it can't shield my host file because it's too big. WTH?


See here:





Is this alright?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

The problem is discussed here, along with a response from Spy Sweeper. 

Apparently, there is nothing you can do, and Spy Sweeper is working to resolve the size limit.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Oky-doky, thanks :smile:


----------

